

Magnetically controlled swarms of micro-robots - netrc
http://www.sri.com/newsroom/video/micro-robots-for-smart-manufacturing
micro-robot swarms, magnetically controlled manufacturing, etc. What&#x27;s not to like.<p>Obligatory simpson&#x27;s reference, I for one, welcome...
======
netrc
May do for the (small) assembly line, what 3-D printing is doing to part
manufacturing

